# Thule Proride Dachträger



## kadettkai (27. Mai 2009)

Hallo!
Weiss jemand ob mein NEW Slayer auf ein  Thule Proride Dachträger passt?


----------



## kadettkai (31. Mai 2009)

Nur falls es jemand interessiert er passt.
Besitze jetzt selber 2 Stück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

